
Quirky Raises $79M, With $30M From GE to Make Connected Home Gadgets - taylorwc
http://allthingsd.com/20131113/quirky-funding/
======
taylorwc
> _For the Quirky products, GE is making available thousands of its patents on
> things like holographic and fast-focusing lens technologies, thin-barrier
> coatings for electronic devices and asset-tracking technology. GE is also
> offering up some of its relationships with suppliers, and other support for
> products as they emerge and are built._

Interesting move by GE to make intellectual property available for product
development.

